# Best Cardio Coding Resource / Cheat Sheet?



## MeanderingMichigander (May 10, 2019)

*Cardiology* is the bane of my existence.  I hate it!!  It just does.not.make.sense.to.me.  

So... What are the best How-To guides, cheat sheets, resources, or even just helpful hints you know of??

*THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## Margaret Morgan (May 14, 2019)

It depends on the type of cardiology coding help you need.
EP, I recommend Heart Rhythm society
IR, EP and general cardiology (catheterizations and so on) I recommend ZHEALTH publishing seminar or on line education (haven't done that one yet).  They are expensive.  they also have a coding reference, but it is advance so I recommend their training first and then the coding books.

There are others, but those two I have used.  I have used another and they are very good but I can't think of the name.  speaker was Jim Pulsaki is his name (maybe?). Very good, but then again, Dr. Dunn and Dr. Zielske are very good *Zhealth*

good luck!
Margaret Morgan, CPC CIRCC


----------



## cgaston (May 14, 2019)

For Intervention I like these:

https://www.medtronic.com/content/d...bursement/documents/coronary-coding-sheet.pdf

and they have several more here:

https://www.medtronic.com/us-en/hea...ovascular-coding-coverage-resources.html#capv


----------

